# New Ricoh GXe3300N



## engraver68 (Aug 10, 2009)

I all I have not posted in some time, but have been reading a lot. I have started doing sublimation in my store now and still trying to work out some of the kinks. This forum has been a great source of info for me as I move forward.
I have started with; (low budget)
C88 printer w/ carts, artainiun inks
15 x 15 press
oven for mugs w/wraps
aand a few unisub items and mugs to get my samples going.

The c88 is working out fine so far getting the icc color settings worked out for the items that I have. Also working on getting images added to my web site. Promoting to any any one that come in to my store show off the sample I have done so far. I have even been able to sale a few items as I learn which has made me very happy. Anyway looking forward as my inks get low I have been looking at maybe another printer, the cost of the ink for the c88 is a bit much for what you get. Now here come a new player in the game Ricoh GXe3300N.
Not a bad price, carts have more ink, and cost less 
I know I will wait until demand for this process picks up more before I do anything. Just makes me think how long will I be able to get ink for the c88. 
I have been looking at refill cart and bottle inks for the past week and think that maybe my next move, just hold on to my c88. As some say in the car or bike world "Drive it like you stole it". Until the wheels fall off, but in this case until the printed head falls out.
Anyway I just needed to blow off some steam sorry for the long post.
I'm just having so much fun learning about this process and this place has been great for information. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------

